# حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمستشفي



## profx (2 ديسمبر 2007)

انا حاليا اقوم بحساب الاحمال الحرارية لمستشفي
جداول توضح الاتي:-
عدد الاسخاص في كل غرفة(متر مربع/شخص) حسب نوع الغرفة(مكتب-غرفة عمليات-عيادة-غرفة نوم ....الخ) 

معدل تغبر الهواء في كل غرفة(لتر/ثاني/شخص) حسب نوع الغرفة(مكتب-غرفة عمليات-عيادة-غرفة نوم ....الخ) 

حمل الاضائة (وات/متر مربع) في كل غرفة حسب نوع الغرفة(مكتب-غرفة عمليات-عيادة-غرفة نوم ....الخ) 

حمل المعدات (وات/متر مربع) في كل غرفة حسب نوع الغرفة(مكتب-غرفة عمليات-عيادة-غرفة نوم ....الخ) 

فاذا اي احد يوفر لي هذه الجداول.


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

أنا قمت برفع جزء من كتاب
2006 Guidelines for Design and Construction of Health Care Facilities
أرجو أن تستفيد منه و باقي الأخوة فهو شرح كامل عن كيفية التعامل مع غرف المستشفيات و شرح عنها أيضا معماريا American Institute of Architects
و اختصاره AIA و يتحدث عن التكييف و عدد مرات تغيير الهواء و عدة أمور و بالنسبة للمعدات قد تجدها بداخله لأنني بصراحة أتعامل معها مباشرة مع المعماري فهو الذي يوصف الأجهزة في الغرفة و الشركة الصانعة تعطي متعلقاته الميكانيكية و الحرارية 
انشالله يكون الكتاب معينا لك


----------



## الدكة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك يابش مهندس

وياليت يتم رفع بقية اجزاء الكتاب لأنه محتواه يهمني جداً 

للأستفادة ... وشكراً


----------



## gadoo20042004 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووور:34:


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين على الإطراء إخواني المهندسان الدكة و gadoo20042004 
و إنشاءالله برفع باقي أجزاء الكتاب غدا العصر لأنه موجود بالمكتب والله 
تكرم عيونكم


----------



## profx (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي اسكندر علي الكتاب
لكن لم اجد فية المعلومات التي اريدها
و هذا كتاب مرفق متخصص في تصميم منظومات التكييف للمستشفيات و به معلومات قيمة جدا ارجو ان تستفيدوا منها و لكن للاسف لم اجد فيىه المعلومات التي اريدها.

http://www.va.gov/facmgt/standard/dmnual/dmmehosp.doc

و اعتقد ان هذه المعلومات موجودة في ashae 62.1

فاذا اي احد لدية هذا المرجع ارجو ان يقوم برفعة علي الموقع


----------



## عااامر (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرااااااااااا*

موضوع حلو الله يعطيك العافية بس لو انو مترجم عربي:84:


----------



## عااامر (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد كيفين (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟المعادلات لخاصة بالحمال ا لحرارية ارجو تزويدنا بها رجاء ولكافة الاقسام الحروق,العمليات,الردهات ,الطواريء,العيادات الخارجية.............الخ
:10:


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*باقي الملفات*

السلام عليكم
كنت قد رفعت الجزء الثاني و هذه باقي الأجزاء الأول و الثالث و الرابع و المحتويات


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (10 ديسمبر 2007)

​​A.H.U​Location​Cooling Coil​Heating Coil​Supply Fan​Fresh air m³/hr​Return fan​Filters​Humidifier​Kg/hr​GTL KW​Air on coil​DB/WBC°​Air off coil DB/WBC°​Water flow m³/hr​GTL KW​Air on coil DB/WBC°​Air off coil DB/WBC°​Water flow m³/hr​Air flow m³/hr​Total press wwmg​Air m³/hr​Total press wwmg​BAQ​Absolute​99.97​99%​C4​F.F​300.4​52​26​14​13.4​43​123.4​0​-1.2​13​6​3.55​18800​44​18160​18160​30​√​√​-​-​C16​F.F​108.4​32.3​20​14.2​13.4​15.5​72.8​0​8.7​31.2​17.5​3.13​77860​37​3500​9980​29​√​-​-​26​
​ارجو ان تستفيد من البيانات اعلاه حيث الدافعة رقم اربعة لصالة عمليات ورقم ستة عشر لردهة مرضى
​


----------



## اسامة التاجوري (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً ... وان شاء الله ننتضر منكم المزيد


----------



## ba7ar1654 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الملفات


----------



## pilot_789 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي الfiles


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (12 ديسمبر 2007)

أهلا و سهلا و إنشالله تنفعكم


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*ملفان للمعدات و للقاطنين*

أخي السائل و غيره بينما أقرأ وجدت بعض ما تريد - أرجو أن تكون هي - قمت برفعهم لك 
و هما ملفان للأجهزةو المعدات و حملهم 
النموذجي من A S H R A E -وأنا لا أحبذها بصراحة لأن الحمل قد يختلف من شركة لأخرى و هي ما تستطيع طلبه من المعماري و لكنها قد تفيدك -.
و الآخر للقاطنين في الغرف يعني هو ملف لتستطيع معرفة عدد الساعات التي يشغلها الناس بالغرف المختلفة و هو برأيي مهم
أرجو أن ينفعوك


----------



## profx (23 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي اسكندر علي هذه الملفات
و للعلم هي ماخوذه من كتاب من اصدار ASHRAE و اسمه
HVAC design manual for hospitals and clinics 
و انا اختصرت الموضوع و قمت بشراء الكتاب و هو فعلا كتاب قيم لا غني عنة لكل من ينوي تصميم منظومة تكييف لمستشفي لان المستشفيات اماكن حساسة جدا فيجب علي المصمم التديق اثناء التصميم و الاستناد علي مراجع و معايير موثوق بها.

و في النهاية اشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع
و لقد بداءت في التصميم و عند الانتهاء من التصميم انشاء الله سوف اقوم بشرح كل ما استفدته من هذه التجربة انشاء الله.


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية و انشالله بتتوفق بتصميمك
صحيح لقد قمت باقتباس الصفحات من الكتاب الذي ذكرته و هو مهم جدا 
أشكرك


----------



## hasona8040 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## السيد العشرى (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## zanitty (1 يوليو 2009)

رساله للاخ ابن العميد
اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع يعلل مناداتى الدائمه بعمل فهرسه محترمه للقسم و كان سبب فى زعل مشرفين كتير انى بتكلم عليهم مع انى و الله كنت بتكلم للصالح العام
الموضوع ده بجد انا بعتبره كان مدفون زى الكنز بالظبط و محتاج يتشال من عليه الغبار عشان نعرف نتمتع بالكنز ده
انا مع اى حد هيقول طب ما تدور و هتطلع كنوز تانيه و انا مصدق اللى هيقول كده 
بس بجد انت واحد من الناس جربت و عارف ظروف الشغل و الطلبه عندهم ظروف مذاكره و و و 
و القسم فيه اكتر من 20 صفحه ع الاقل 
شوف بقى عشان تدور لك على موضوع مهم من وسط 12000 موضوع مثلا اكيد كان هيصيبك ملل و انت و حظك يا لقيت يا ملاقتش
عشان كده كنت بطالب بتحسين فهرس القسم و تصنيفه على حسب محتوى الموضوع 
و الحمد لله انت كمان اقترحت نفس الاقتراح 
الموضوع ده بالملفات اللى فيه حاجه بجد محترمه جدا جدا جدا جدا
و المهندس امين مطر (اسكندر عمجه) يستحق عليه جايزه الاوسكار احسن ملفات
و على فكره المهندس امين كل مشاركاته قيمه جدا برغم قلتها الا انها كلها مفيهاش و لا مشاركه نقدر نقول عنها انها مش قويه بل بالعكس ان شايف ان كل ملف بيضيفه اثراء و الله الراجل ده حط ملفات دررر فى مواضيع كتير جدا و كمان راجل فاهم تكيف ما شاء الله جدا جدا جدا
يا ريت يكون وصلك كلامى يا مهندس اسامه و يبقى فيه حاجه منظمه تخدم الناس بحق و حقيقى عشان ثواب اللى حط الموضوع يزيد حتى يا اخى


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## emhdisam (28 أغسطس 2009)

و انا بايد كلام زيناتي كون القسم مليى بمشاركات احيانا بدون فائدة و اعذروني على هلكلمة لتبحث على شي موضوع بتقضي ساعة بقراءة مشاركات غير مفيدة


----------



## ليث البغدادي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ramh12 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااا على جهودك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم وياريت فعلا زى ما قال الاخ زانتى ان نرتب المواضيع وربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا


----------



## amr fathy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود العظيم


----------



## engtekno (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل هذا رقمى وايميلى لاننى اعمل بمكتب استشارى متخصص فى اعمال المستشفيات بالتحديد
20119096960+
[email protected]


----------



## كمال اليوسف (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا والله يجزاكم خيرا


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mazamizo (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_20 (10 مارس 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## issam.alhiti (4 يوليو 2010)

ممتاز ومشكور
عصام الهيتي


----------



## عادل 1980 (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووور
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moaied (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكل من رد و شكر 
بصراحة برجع بقول الكتاب جدا مهم في تصميم المستشفيات و في تصميم المستشفيات حتى ashrae تعتمد على aia

م.أمين مطر


----------



## الانجينيير (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## thaeribrahem (21 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ على الموضوع و لكل من ساهم في اغنائه


----------



## samy m (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ابحث عن حمل الاضاءة لغرفة الولادة و حمل الاجهزة ....ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ياسر حسن (22 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mechanic power (17 مايو 2013)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------

